# Most active african cichlid forum



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

Just wondering what other african cichlid forums people are visiting. I know of cichlidforums.com, cichlid-forum.com and africancichlidhub.com. Just wondering if those mentioned are the most active forums regarding african cichlids?

Anyone know of any others worth checking out?


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I tend to visit this site Cichlid-Forum.com

lots of good info and it has an active forum

Here is a useful link for species lists Cichlid Profiles you can select whick lake etc.......

I didnt see you posted that already


----------

